# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Leach amp 2

## osscar

Nedaudz brīvdienās paplosījos ar savu topošo Leach amp 2. Demontēju vienu kanālu no sava vecā saba, kurš tā arī netika pabeigts. Rezultātā izkodināju vēl vienu plati un sametu detaļas kuras bija pa rokai. Izvēlējos šo, jo radiatori ir uz t0-3 korpusu saurbti+ man detaļas par 80% bjau bija priekš jamā. Trafs gan 2 kanāliem biku pašvaks - 350VA, bet nu la ir. Turklāt lielākam nebūtu vieta - jau tā jāuzmanās ka neuztaisu īso vijumu ar vāku - 5mm rezerve. 6x4700@80V plecā. nu kaut kā tā, beidzās smilšpapīri - korpusa apstrādi atliku uz vēlāku laiku + trūkst daži traņi, kuri ir uzsūtīti. Pamatā domājams , ka šo izmantošu mājas kinozāles frontu darbināšanai, jo ir doma no resīvera atteikties.

----------


## Ar4

Tas radžiņš, uz kura taisngrieži, izskatās kā no PC barokļa izravēts  ::  Izskatās jau feini, bet Tev tie ampi nav padsmitos jau?

----------


## osscar

nē, kādi 6  ::  
nu PV barokļi (deguši) labi noder - vadiem, skrūvēm, traņu montāžas kitiem, spoļu vadiem (droseles) , tīkla spraudņiem un radiatoriem. Protams jo krutāks baroklis - jo krutāki radiatori etc, resnāki vadi etc. Es jau savam sysadminam kādus 6 barokļus esmu utilizējis. vēl var pašu kasti izmantot piem. tafa ekrānam..

----------


## Jurkins

osscar, kas ir "Leach Amp"? 
p.s. a bet par kastīti aš skaudība rauj  :: , eh, kad es reiz līdz kastītei tikšu...

----------


## osscar

šito pats izgatavoju, protams vēl jāpiedzen - bet paneļus pasūtīju pēc izmēriem ar visiem caurumiem - viskija cenā. normāli. Radiatori no sprāguša amfitona.
Leach - http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/lowtim/
vēl biju alu iešāvis un netīšam aizmugurē ne tur caurumu izurbu - būs kosmētiski jānomaskē ar skrūvi  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Mmja, nu visstandartizētākā shēma, nevienas "odziņas". Daudz ko var labāk. Bet nu malacis "profesors" - tas ir jāprot - palaist tautā to pašu veco "velosipēdu". 

p.s. "superampā" redzu, manuprāt, vienu riktīgu lažu.

----------


## osscar

nu nav odziņu, vienīgais tas dalītais ooc. bet kopumā stabila un pārbaudīta shēma. Nav jauna - tā ir vecum veca. Profesors diemžēl pagājušogad aizgāja viņā saulē...
Tā mājas lapa ir laba ar to ka ir labs pastūža darbības principu apraksts, plates, konstrukcijas padomi ut.t. Protams žēl ka tikai angliski.

----------


## Jurkins

Par to dalīto saiti nu HVZ, kāda jēga. No elektrolita vienalga neizdodas īsti tikt vaļā. Var likt zemomīgākus rezistorus saitē? Priekš kam? Lai vairāk siltuma uz šiem izdalītos? Eksistē bišķi citādāks veids, kā patiešām tikt vaļā no elektrolīta.

----------


## osscar

nu ir varianti bez elektrolīta, bet man jams netraucē, likšu tur bipolāro elektrolītu. vnk shēmas izvēli noteica tas, ka man jau bija viena plate + radiatori ir kā reiz 4 to-3 katrā pusē. amps neskan slikti. protams pagaidām jo projām vismuzikālākais ir jūsu kritizētais Monstrs  ::   viņš ir  tād kā ātrāks - dēļ CFP izejas vai , nezinu, bet skan patīkami. šim ir tāda klasiska AB skaņa bez nekādiem piemaisījumiem.

----------


## Jurkins

Tie TO3 smuki izskatās, bet, ja skrūvgriezis uzkrīt, tad ir uguns bumba  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tas gan  ::  kaut kādu restīti gan jau padomāšu, izskatās. ka tur oriģināli ir tāda bijusi amfitonam , taču nezinu kādai tai jābūt.

----------


## kaspich

mjaa, ar pasveerteejumu jaabuut ok, lai savaa vaardaa nosauktu ampu, kursh ir copy/paste  :: 

par elektrolitu: ja nu taadu liec [zheel balanseeshanas poci] - noshuntee ar kaadu 0.47 filmu.

es veel sheemu isti neskatiiju, jo vinja man vertikaali atveeraas, bet - tie aizsardziibas tranji/kaskaades paredzeeti ampa uzspridzinaashanai?  :: 

p.s. taa daliitaa obratka.. kaa lai saka. nu, tas ir taapat kaa iebaazt izsista zoba vietaa baltu kozljeni..
es zinu risinaajumu [patentetu], kur signaals UZ IZEJU [ne obratku] iet pa 2 celjiem: ar apsteigshanu no pajaudiigas pirmsizejas un ar kaveejumu no izejas [pat B klasee var laist].
ok, neesmu sajuusmaa par taadu risinaajumu, bet tur vismaz jeega ir. sheit? uzhasnah.. piedevaam - signaals no pirmsizjeas pa tiesho NEKADI netiek izejaa..

p.p.s. NEKAADAs ieejas tranju aizsardzibas pret diff/sinfaazu signaalu.. Eto priskorbno (C) Borodach.

----------


## osscar

ir ir filma paralēli. nekas tur nesprāgst, viss šancē. pārbaudīts.

----------


## kaspich

> ir ir filma paralēli. nekas tur nesprāgst, viss šancē. pārbaudīts.


  ::  mjaa... veciit, shis teksts bija lieks  :: 
tas, ka TEV, uz konkreetajaam skandaam, ar KONKRETO in vadu/sleegumu nespraagst, nenoziimee, ka NAV iespeeju uzlaist gaisaa. Tev vnk tie mezgli NEAKTIVIZEEJAS, jo nav ultraskanjas gjeneraacijas, nav [aciimredzot] taada kompleksaa slodze, kas varetu sho fail izsaukt.
vnk, ja nerubii, kas tur ir FAIL, tad nesaki - viss kaartiibaa!!!! tas taads buipis stils..

----------


## osscar

šis amps ir tieši slavens ar savu stabilitāti gan draivējot ESL  gan citas netipiskas slodzes.   Un pa tavam visas shēmas ir fail. Neesmu dzirdējis, ka jebkāda būtu laba   ::

----------


## Jurkins

To "uzsprāgšanu" pat simulatorā var dabūt. Nu ja, pašu sprādzienu jau ne  :: , bet šāda veida aizsardzības ķēdes savu melno darbu paveic lieliski.

----------


## kaspich

osscar, nu, shis teksts jau gan bija glupums.. tjip, man tagad neko nerubiit?  :: 
vari uzskatiit, ka man vnk skauzh, ka es neesmu savaacis vienu chupinju lodetaju un vinji nelodee kaspich amp  :: 

tiem, kas rubii fisku:
iedomajamies, kas notiek, kad, ja strauji, ar sitienu pieaug I caur kaadu izejas trani taa [piemeeram, Q18/20], ka paarslodzes tranis ar bliikskji atmetaas valjaa.
Uz taa traniisha kriit Ucesat, kas buus mazs. piemeeram, Q10. tad caur diodi D7 vinjsh rauj ciet [cik nu aatri speej] Q14/16/18/20.
kas notiek? vienlaikus, pateicoties Q7, C12, I caur Q13 ar pamatiigu tesienu tiek cirsti VALJAA preteejaa pleca tranji.
kaapeec tad liek taas D7, D8? pa vienai liek tad, ja ir 2 tranju darlingtona sleegumi izejaas. ja ir 3, tad vismaz vel vienu diodi virknee vajadzeeja. un Ucesat piemekleet palielu [ne 0.1V].
bet, var jau buut, ka es NEKO nesaprotu  :: 

p.s. un shaadas te [ar kriitosho liikni] aizsardziibas ir makten naskas uz gjeneraaciju. domaaju, arii simulators to raada  ::

----------


## osscar

es saprotu pēc tā apraksta , ka uz pīķiem aizsardzība nenošancē dēļ C 17/c18 un turklāt q13 un q14 ir papildus aizsardzība ar q9 un q8.
izlaboju C nr.

----------


## kaspich

> es saprotu pēc tā apraksta , ka uz pīķiem aizsardzība nenošancē dēļ C 17/c18 un turklāt q13 un q14 ir papildus aizsardzība ar q9 un q8.
> izlaboju C nr.


 c19 un c20 paliidz nokaut aizsardziibas tranjus, izdemoleejot to BE paareju, un q8, 9 ir galiigi ne par teemu. tie vnk neljauj izdemoleet q13, 14, bet nekaadi nerisina pamatprobleemu.

pag, c17, 18????????? tad jautaajums - Tu vispaar saproti, kaa tas amps [kaur taas aizsardziibas kaskaades] straadaa???

----------


## Jurkins

Tagad savos maketos es aizsardzības nelieku (ja tikšu līdz kastītei  ::  varbūt likšu), bet kādreiz senos laikos man rāva ciet Q12,Q13 (tipa analoģiskus) abus uzreiz un vaļā laida tikai ar "podziņu".

osscar, a kad tai aizsardzībai būtu jānostrādā, ja ne uz kaut kādiem "pīķiem"?

vot, diemžēl, Kaspich, tie veči, kas raksta populārzinātniskās grāmatas par pastūžiem (Selfs, Kordeils...) sadaļā par aizsardzību aizmirst pieminēt, to, ko Tu noskaitīji dažus pstus augstāk.

----------


## osscar

nu cik sapratu uz ātriem pīķiem tipa nedrīkst nostrādāt,- copy/paste - To prevent the current limit function from operating on fast transients, capacitors can be added in parallel with R28 and R29. . Nu vismaz tā tika paskaidrota šo kondensatoru nozīme. Nu skaidrs, ka labāk  nelikt šādu limiteri, bet nu es neklausos ne ar 4 ne 2 omu slodzi, tā ka man limiteri nav izdevies iedzīt darbībā.

----------


## Jurkins

Uz paredzētās (8 omi nenozīmē, ka visā diapazonā būs 8 ) slodzes pastūzim ir jādod arā arī ātrie "pīķi"  ::  bez visādām iespējām, ka aizsardzība piepeši izdomās nostrādāt.

Starp citu, gals ir 1:1 U101, kuram 805 un 837 dega ārā tā kā prieks.

----------


## osscar

nu tieši tā, es mājās nekad ampus netopīju  uz to klipa robežas vai aizsardzības nostrādāšanas robežas, topītāji lai ņem kādu pro ampu ar visiem ventilatoriem ut.t. Tāds topītājs uzceps jebkuru ampu.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, osscar, neiet runa par topīšanu. Ampu, kyrš paredzēts 4 omiem, ir jāvar uz tiem 4 omiem topīt kaut vai visu laiku klipā (ja lācis uz ausīm uzkāpis, alus daudz u.t.t) bez problēmām. Aizsardzība sēž savā stūrītī un nebāz galvu ārā. Aber vot, kad topītājs piesprauž 2 omus, tad aizsardzībai jāizpleš spārni.

----------


## osscar

šim cik sapratu aizsardzība aktivizējas tikai pie 2 omu slodzes. 200W@ 4omi jātur stabili. man gan nav 4 omu tumbas.

----------


## JDat

offtopic, bet kur vēl iebrukāt? Ir skanda. 8 omi lf skaļrunis. 8 omi pīkstulis. Filtriņš skandā. Jautājums: cik omu slodzi pastiprinātajs "redzēs" ja iedos sīnusu un cik -ja iedos troksni. Palugšu kaspiču un jurkinu pagaidām atturēties no atbildes.

----------


## kaspich

> nu cik sapratu uz ātriem pīķiem tipa nedrīkst nostrādāt,- copy/paste - To prevent the current limit function from operating on fast transients, capacitors can be added in parallel with R28 and R29. . Nu vismaz tā tika paskaidrota šo kondensatoru nozīme. Nu skaidrs, ka labāk  nelikt šādu limiteri, bet nu es neklausos ne ar 4 ne 2 omu slodzi, tā ka man limiteri nav izdevies iedzīt darbībā.


 nu, ciinja ar sekaam, piedevaam - diezgan pasvaka..
pag, Tu tachu ieprieksheejaa postaa rakstiiji:
nekas tur nesprāgst, viss šancē. pārbaudīts. (C)Osscar.
tad ir paarbaudiits, vai - tieshi otraadi: NAV paarbaudiits?  ::

----------


## osscar

ir pārbaudīts , ar 4 omu sabu gada garumā. 2 omi toč nav slēgti un netiks . nu ir sinusoīda uz 100khz dzenāta,bet uz rezistora.

----------


## kaspich

> šim cik sapratu aizsardzība aktivizējas tikai pie 2 omu slodzes. 200W@ 4omi jātur stabili. man gan nav 4 omu tumbas.


 savulaik, buuveejot ampus, njeema veeraa, ka deelj paarejas kapacitaateem, pasiivajiem filtriem u.c. lazhaam Z var nokrist pat 5X no nominaalaa. un taadu I/P buutu ampam jaavelk.
ok, muusdienaas neviens vairs taa nedoma  :: 
bet - shie aizsardziibas mezgji neko labu nedara [isaa gadiijumaa taapat neatrubii ampu], tikai palidz to [ampu] noakut. un taa 1 diode 2 vai 3 vietaa noraada uz etry liimenja izpratni, kaa tas amps straadaa  ::  lai man nelaikjis atvaino par kritiku  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ir pārbaudīts , ar 4 omu sabu gada garumā. 2 omi toč nav slēgti un netiks . nu ir sinusoīda uz 100khz dzenāta,bet uz rezistora.


 stop.
nu Tu runaa kaa lietotaajs. bet izstraadajums ir sadaljaa: LIETOTAAJU IZSTRAADAJUMI. no taa secinu - Tu pretendee kaut uz kpeetaaja+montaazhas+reguleeshanas+testeeshanas izveiceeja godu.

es runaaju par aizsardziibas mezgliem, kas nevis palidz, bet dara ljaunu. TIE IR PAARBAUDIITI????

----------


## Jurkins

> ir pārbaudīts , ar 4 omu sabu gada garumā. 2 omi toč nav slēgti un netiks . nu ir sinusoīda uz 100khz dzenāta,bet uz rezistora.


 Ar 4 omu sabu aizsardzībai jāsēž savā kaktiņā i 15 gadu garumā.

----------


## kaspich

piedevaam, visas shaada tipa aizsardziibas izdara veel vienu ljaunumu.
kas notiek, kad kaads tas paarstraavas traniitis paveraas valjaa? 
diff kaskaade aiziet raznosaa. draiveru kaskaades - kursh nu piesatinaajumaa [vai I protect modee], kursh nu otseckaa.
es jau nerunaaju par veel vienu iemeslu, lai viss amps uzietu gaisaa delj izejnieku nomociishanas, bet - tiek nokautas ieejas kaskaades.

tupais risinaajums:

a) likvideejam obratkas C, ieviesham balanseeshanas poci
b) shunteejam to C ar 2 diodeem preteeji/paraleeli
c) shunteejam diff ieejas ar preteeji/paraleeli sleegtaam diodeem + ierobezhojam in swingu.

bez shii visa - taads mileetaaja iesaaceja izstraadaajums, ne kaada vaardaa saucams amps..

----------


## osscar

Es nesaprotu, par ko cepiens. Tas ir mans hobijs un atslodze no darba- un es skrūvēju lodēju to ko gribu . Kur ir problēma - vari labāk - taisi labāk. Es uz neko nepretendēju, to tu pats izdomāji.  ::  Brēkšana fail, fail katrā postā ir nevietā. Jā šī ir lietotāju izstrādājuma sadaļa nevis projektētāju sadaļa, kur risina VI limitera nostrādāšanas robežu. sorry.

----------


## kaspich

> Es nesaprotu, par ko cepiens. Tas ir mans hobijs un atslodze no darba- un es skrūvēju lodēju to ko gribu . Kur ir problēma - vari labāk - taisi labāk. Es uz neko nepretendēju, to tu pats izdomāji.  Brēkšana fail, fail katrā postā ir nevietā. Jā šī ir lietotāju izstrādājuma sadaļa nevis projektētāju sadaļa, kur risina VI limitera nostrādāšanas robežu. sorry.


 pag, shis ir forums. ja liec iekshaa savu konstrukciju, speej arii komuniceet. ja pie pirmajiem nopietnaakiem jautajumiem saakumaa ir meegjinaajums ienjirgt, sak - tev vienmeer viss ir slikti, tad izraadaas, ka pat nav skaidriibas, kaa taa sheema straadaa. nu, tad naakoshreiz, kad kaut ko ieliec, uzreiz klaat pieraksti - es tupa atkaartoju konstrukciju. kaa taa straadaa - nerubiiju. jautaajumus neuzdot. citaadi - bija doma, ka nu tikai saksies konstruktiiva diskusija par esoshajiem bonusiem un truukumiem..

----------


## Jurkins

Manu saprātu iedzina tupikā viena lieta profesora "superamppā" - otrā pakāpe ir nokaskodēta, bet tā vietā, lai sglabātu nemainīgu (puslīdz, nemainīgu saglabā "sekojošā"kaskode) kaskodējamā traņa Uce, kopbāzes traņa bāze ir pieslēgta pie nokaskodētiem izejas pakāpes kolektoriem. Tas nozīmē, ka raustās līdzi izejas signālam. WTF???

p.s. Kaspich, ko saki par šādu risinājumu http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/...1308498346.jpg, lai novāktu lielo C? Fakts ir tas, ka risinājums strādā, ne tikai simulatorā. Dabūjam diffpakāpē vienādas pretestības DC, bet jei bogu pietrūkst teorētisko zināšanu par iepējamiem "fail".

----------


## kaspich

> Manu saprātu iedzina tupikā viena lieta profesora "superamppā" - otrā pakāpe ir nokaskodēta, bet tā vietā, lai sglabātu nemainīgu (puslīdz, nemainīgu saglabā "sekojošā"kaskode) kaskodējamā traņa Uce, kopbāzes traņa bāze ir pieslēgta pie nokaskodētiem izejas pakāpes kolektoriem. Tas nozīmē, ka raustās līdzi izejas signālam. WTF???


 oo, interesanti..

----------


## Jurkins

Jeb, tai superampā izeja nav īsti nokaskodēta. Tas ir tas, ko augstākā DIY sabiedrība sauc par "totem pole", bet lietas būtību tas īsti nemaina.

----------


## Jurkins

> Es nesaprotu, par ko cepiens. Tas ir mans hobijs un atslodze no darba- un es skrūvēju lodēju to ko gribu . Kur ir problēma - vari labāk - taisi labāk. Es uz neko nepretendēju, to tu pats izdomāji.  Brēkšana fail, fail katrā postā ir nevietā. Jā šī ir lietotāju izstrādājuma sadaļa nevis projektētāju sadaļa, kur risina VI limitera nostrādāšanas robežu. sorry.


 Osscar, bet pamēģini kādreiz palabot nedaudz kādu shēmu. Mož iepatīkas   ::

----------


## osscar

zinu,ka iepatiktos, bet šis nebija tas gadījums - sanāca šo ampu tā pa fikso savākt lai sakārtotu atvilktnes. Simulatorā esmu daudz paspēlējies ar dažādiem "uzlabojumiem" citiem ampiem. Taču nesanāk laika eksperimentiem dabā. šim vnk bija lielākā detaļu daļa pa rokai.



es te pēdējā laikā šo A1 Musical fidelity  ala klonu moku  ::  šo daudzi audiofili  uzskata par ļoti labi skanošu .

----------


## kaspich

> Jeb, tai superampā izeja nav īsti nokaskodēta. Tas ir tas, ko augstākā DIY sabiedrība sauc par "totem pole", bet lietas būtību tas īsti nemaina.


 mjaa.
redz, es paskatiiju:
http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/
kursus, ko pasniedz universitaatee - gana iespaidiigi.
amps izstraadaats pirms 10+ gadiem. kaa var buut taadas lazhas????????????? kaa var buut taa, ka neviens nav breeku saceelis??

----------


## kaspich

> zinu,ka iepatiktos, bet šis nebija tas gadījums - sanāca šo ampu tā pa fikso savākt lai sakārtotu atvilktnes. Simulatorā esmu daudz paspēlējies ar dažādiem "uzlabojumiem" citiem ampiem. Taču nesanāk laika eksperimentiem dabā. šim vnk bija lielākā detaļu daļa pa rokai.
> 
> 
> 
> es te pēdējā laikā šo A1 Musical fidelity  ala klonu moku  šo daudzi audiofili  uzskata par ļoti labi skanošu .


 tiem audiofijiem tak labi skan arii hijagi un co..
kaapeec lai neskaneetu amps ar kopemitera tranjiem izejaa, un nagla nekorektiem risinaajumiem?  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Ui, bļin, osscar, šis toč ir audiofīliskais, alu sev uz biksēm uzlēju   ::

----------


## Jurkins

Redzi, Kaspich, mums laikam ir nepareizā pieeja. Vajag nevis brēku celt, bet uztaisīt kruto shēmu audiofīlisko shēmu.

----------


## kaspich

> Ui, bļin, osscar, šis toč ir audiofīliskais, alu sev uz biksēm uzlēju


 nez kaapeec man naak praataa synth pop sceenas daliibnieka Felix Marc singls: Life is porn. Don't fuck Yourself!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Ui, bļin, osscar, šis toč ir audiofīliskais, alu sev uz biksēm uzlēju  
> 
> 
>  nez kaapeec man naak praataa synth pop sceenas daliibnieka Felix Marc singls: Life is porn. Don't fuck Yourself!


 
Nu kā var šitādu lažu ... johaidī jāpamēģina būs iekš DIYaudio kādu riktīgo lažas  "injection" iemēģināt, tīri pētnieciskos nolūkos.

----------


## kaspich

es tepat paaris reizhu meegjinaju. galvenais - piesaukt peec iespejas daudz krutus [var izmantotus] vechus un skaneejuma aprakstoshas megateezes. veelamas atsauces uz aparis zinaamiem ampiem. uz aparis zinaamiem vechiem, sak - kopaa kalusiijaamies.. tad viss buus ok  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Bet, ja nopietni par osscara shēmu. Nu kāda vella pēc:
1. Katrai diffpakāpei savu saiti? Parasti audiofīli bēg no elektrolītiem kā Britnija Spīrsa no celulīta, a te uzreiz divi. Kompensē viens otra radītos telplaika kvazistacionāros virpuļlauku kropļojumus?
2. Aiz diffpakāpes liekam 2 !!!   ::   KK, lai izejā iepičkātu KE?
3. Kas tā par jokaino RC ķēdi starp diffbāzēm. Mož vajag barošanu šuntēt ar īsslēgtiem tiristoriem?

osscar, a Tu paņem simulatorā samet diffpakāpēm bāzes kopā, uztaisi vienu saiti, iemet strāvas avotus (visvienkāršākos, uz FETa), nokaskodē KE un iemet izejā KK. Un paskaties, kas notiks.

----------


## kaspich

visam papildus: shim ampam ir muuzhiigaa NEATRISINAAMAA probleema - deelj 2 obratkaam veidojas ASIMETRIJA. lai cik preciizus elementus njemtu, buus razbalanss starp pleciem.

es jau nerunaaju par konkreeto realizaaciju: pat pie piemekleetiem diff tranjiem - kaadaa rezhiimaa ir izejnieki? es tur iisti neredzu obratkas R nominaalu, bet - uz Ib reekjina braucam AB modee? nu, tas tachu ir rupji..

----------


## Jurkins

Tu, kaspich, nesaproti, katrai ausij sava obratka.

----------


## kaspich

> Tu, kaspich, nesaproti, katrai ausij sava obratka.


 kaut gan - ieliekam 5% pretestiibas un dabuujam paaris % 2., 4.harmoniku  ::  
bet nu.. kaa tas tiek sasniegts ir RUPJI..

----------


## osscar

šis amps liekas oriģinali kādus 10W A klasē dvesa....

http://www.mhennessy1.f9.co.uk/mf_a1/technical.htm

----------


## kaspich

osscar, pastaasti, luudzu, kaadam noluukam original sheemaa ir R6 un R11?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

cik sapratu - dc offsetam.

----------


## kaspich

> cik sapratu - dc offsetam.


 YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS. nee. nepareizi.

----------


## Jurkins

> osscar, pastaasti, luudzu, kaadam noluukam original sheemaa ir R6 un R11?


 Es nekomentēšu! Ta nav pat vairs sviests. Osscar, kur Tu šitās mājaslapas izroc.

----------


## kaspich

vieniigais, kas shim te sanaak baigi prasti - super A klase. tiesa gan, atkal viena patenta paarkaapums  :: 
tb, savedam akartiibaa sekojoshi:
obratku po AC kopeeju/vienu. po DC taisam nobiidi ar R kaa sheit [protam, korekti - stabilizeetu].
tos 2gab. KK savedam kaartiibaa [kaadu ar KE, lai ooc sanaak dziljaaka];
ieejas abaam diff kaskaadem kopaa. un buus prasts super A ar stabilizeetu rezhiimu.
par uatortiesiibaam - protams, probleema paliek..

----------


## Ar4

Izmantošu izdevību uzjautāt, vai šī  shēma arī ir galīgi metama ārā?

----------


## kaspich

nu, kaa lai saka - cik vien iespeejams - prasts. kaa 1970.gadaa. neviena lieka elementa, ka tik 0 izejaa notur.
bet - ja Tu uzdod shaadu jautajumu - shis Tev ir par sarezgjiitu  ::

----------


## Ar4

Man vienkārši intersanti paliek. Pēc jūsu pamatojumiem visas plaši kopētās shēmas ir ar pamatīgiem trūkumiem. Varbūt varat ieteikt ko labāku, lauzt tipiskos priekštatus, ka "šito shēmu tas taisījis, tad jau noteikti laba".

----------


## osscar

nu tā arī ir - 1970 gada Harma Kordon citation 12 - tikai moods ar mosfetiem izejā  ::

----------


## Ar4

Tieši tā.

----------


## kaspich

> Man vienkārši intersanti paliek. Pēc jūsu pamatojumiem visas plaši kopētās shēmas ir ar pamatīgiem trūkumiem. Varbūt varat ieteikt ko labāku, lauzt tipiskos priekštatus, ka "šito shēmu tas taisījis, tad jau noteikti laba".


 hmm. kaapeec lai es/mees [cik saprotu, mees ar Jurkinu esam tie sliktie] saspringtu? kaada no taa buus jeega?
vai Tu baigi respekteesi? ticeesi, jo saproti, par ko ir runa? nee.. buuveesi kaadu superampu? nee..
aktiivi popularizeesi muus kaa lielus specus? nee.. [un vismaz man to toch nevajag]..
tb, kaads ir meerkjis Tavai veelmei??  ::

----------


## Ar4

Nesaku, ka sliktie  ::  Vienkārši gribu redzēt to labo shēmu. Salīdzināt kas un kā. Protams, neko tādā līmenī nejēdzu, bet nejau es vienīgais šo topic lasu. Varbūt kādam citam arī noderēs ieteikums.

----------


## kaspich

> Nesaku, ka sliktie  Vienkārši gribu redzēt to labo shēmu. Salīdzināt kas un kā. Protams, neko tādā līmenī nejēdzu, bet nejau es vienīgais šo topic lasu. Varbūt kādam citam arī noderēs ieteikums.


 redz, te jau ir probleema. ir liktas. un Jurkins ir licis saveejaas. neesi pamaniijis?  ::

----------


## Ar4

Jā, sekoju līdzi ar interesi. Tu gan teici, ka Tev nav, kur piesieties, bet cik sapratu pēc Jurkina tekstiem, ir lietas, kuras viņš vēlās izlabot, vai uzlabot.

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, sekoju līdzi ar interesi. Tu gan teici, ka Tev nav, kur piesieties, bet cik sapratu pēc Jurkina tekstiem, ir lietas, kuras viņš vēlās izlabot, vai uzlabot.


 Tu par ko tagad???????????????????

----------


## osscar

Ok, Jurkins ir malacis, taču viņa shēmas iesācējs neuzbūvēs - nav pārbaudītas, nav plates, nav reālu mērījumu testu. Kāda jēga būvēt shēmu, kur liela iespēja visus traņus 3x nokurināt ? nekāda. Nav jau runa par  to kura labāka vai sliktāka, bet ideāla nebūs neviena. Vismaz priekš Kaspich jau nu stabili. Citā linkā liek pats kādu shēmu , kā ideālu - varu derēt - ja kāds uzbūvētu - pats teiktu - FAIL - redz Elektrolīts ne tur vai kopumā fail.

----------


## Ar4

> Jā, sekoju līdzi ar interesi. Tu gan teici, ka Tev nav, kur piesieties, bet cik sapratu pēc Jurkina tekstiem, ir lietas, kuras viņš vēlās izlabot, vai uzlabot.
> 
> 
>  Tu par ko tagad???????????????????


 Lūk bija tāda shēma, kuru Jurkins ielika. Un ja pareizi atceros, Tu teici ka reti ir tādas shēmas, kur Tev nav pie kā piesieties, bet ka Jurkina shema esot super.

----------


## kaspich

> Ok, Jurkins ir malacis, taču viņa shēmas iesācējs neuzbūvēs - nav pārbaudītas, nav plates, nav reālu mērījumu testu. Kāda jēga būvēt shēmu, kur liela iespēja visus traņus 3x nokurināt ? nekāda. Nav jau runa par  to kura labāka vai sliktāka, bet ideāla nebūs neviena. Vismaz priekš Kaspich jau nu stabili. Citā linkā liek pats kādu shēmu , kā ideālu - varu derēt - ja kāds uzbūvētu - pats teiktu - FAIL - redz Elektrolīts ne tur vai kopumā fail.


 
peedejo teikumu nesapratu. osscar, es saprotu, ka esmu kaa skabarga Tev pakaljaa, bet piedod - es ciest nevaru diletantisku un pokemonisku piegaajienu. nu, nevaru tur neko sev padariit.
es nevaru saprast, kaa var buuveet 6. vai 10. ampu, bet nesaprast, kaa tas darbojas. nu, nevaru es to saprast. pri tom, ka ir apraksti, desmitiem lpp izskaidrots viss - no A lidz Z.
par to - ja akads cits uzbuuveetu. jaa, es gaidu, lai arii manis it kaa nekritizeetaa sheemaa tiek atrasti/izveikti uzlabojumi.
bet, te nu taam linn, hijaga u.c. sheemaam liidz civilizeetam risinaajumam ir kaa lidz meenesim. lazhas, kas lec aaraa - iesaaceeju limenis.  par to arii paarsteigums.

par jeegu buuvet - vot man ir DIAMETRALI preteejs viedoklis. jo mums atskjiras MEERKJIS, kapeec buuveet. ja vajag draugiem paradiit smuku kasti un netaa palieliities - protams, hijaga ir iistais. 10 detaljas, un skan 'super'.. ja intersee kaut ko sasniegt [elektronikas jomaa] - tad Jurkina idejas ir perfekts sakums un turpinaajums. katram savs..

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, sekoju līdzi ar interesi. Tu gan teici, ka Tev nav, kur piesieties, bet cik sapratu pēc Jurkina tekstiem, ir lietas, kuras viņš vēlās izlabot, vai uzlabot.
> 
> 
>  Tu par ko tagad???????????????????
> 
> 
>  Lūk bija tāda shēma, kuru Jurkins ielika. Un ja pareizi atceros, Tu teici ka reti ir tādas shēmas, kur Tev nav pie kā piesieties, bet ka Jurkina shema esot super.


 nu, un? nesapratu, Tu par ko.. taa vispaariigi kaut ko? ko Tu gribi dzirdeet? kaads ir jautaajums?????

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar, Tu taču to shēmu biji spicē ielicis. Ko viņa saka? nedomāju, ka kaut ko labu.

----------


## Ar4

Labi, lai nu paliek.

----------


## kaspich

> Osscar, Tu taču to shēmu biji spicē ielicis. Ko viņa saka? nedomāju, ka kaut ko labu.


 un Spicee tak redz izejas tranju darba rezhiimus. un redz to, ka tie ir B klasee. un redz R6 un R11 noziimi..
ja redz..

----------


## Jurkins

Tici vai nē, kaspich, 700mA mierstrāva (mikrokapā). Bet ja pie šādas mierstrāvas 2V amplitūdas signālam ir 10 tūkstošdaļas THD (simulatorā!!!), tad sorry.

Korekcijas koņģiri saitē gan par kārtu mazāki (neskatoties ieliku). Nu OK, man nav galā TIPi, bet vienalga.

----------


## kaspich

> Tici vai nē, kaspich, 700mA mierstrāva (mikrokapā). Bet ja pie šādas mierstrāvas 2V amplitūdas signālam ir 6 tūkstošdaļas THD (simulatorā!!!), tad sorry.


 pag, tas ir ar taam R6 un R11, ja? un 6/1000=0.6%, pareizi sapratu?  ::

----------


## osscar

Tātad bez tiem megaomu rezistoriem miera strāva 100mA, ar 3.7M =1A . THD amp 0.0x . dominē 2. Nu es tur dažādos variantos viņu esmu saseivojis.

----------


## Jurkins

Tik traki jau nav , pie 1,8V ir 0.006, pie 18V ir 0.6
Ja pie 700mA mierstrāvas būtu Tavs variants, tad atliktu tikai norīt izejniekus.

Otrā harmonika dominē pie maziem signāliem, pieaugot treša'stiepjas līdzi.

----------


## osscar

ui, sorry, 800mA spice rāda bez tiem Momu rezitoriem. soory ne to shēmu atvēru, man te visādi hibrīdi  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> ui, sorry, 800mA spice rāda bez tiem Momu rezitoriem. soory ne to shēmu atvēru, man te visādi hibrīdi


 Nē osscar, pareizi bija 100 bez, ap 700 ar, tranzistoru modeļi mums dažādi.
Un ko tad Tev spice rāda ar tiem 33pF atpakaļsaitē?

----------


## osscar

ar 33p = izejā 2V = 0.002 THD . pie 18V  - 0.15%

----------


## kaspich

> Tātad bez tiem megaomu rezistoriem miera strāva 100mA, ar 3.7M =1A . THD amp 0.0x . dominē 2. Nu es tur dažādos variantos viņu esmu saseivojis.


 ok, taatad:
1. shie R6 un R11 nosaka ampa izejas tranju rezhiimu;
2. saakam izmantot simulatoru tam, kam tas paredzeets: liekam nevis idealizeetus rezistorus, bet: +/-5%, vai +/-1%.
shaja gadiijumaa - ieliekam 5% atskjiriigus vienaa no obratkas kjeedeem [vienu uz +5%, otru uz -5%]. iesaakumam pietiks. tad paskatam THD. paskatam THD pie dazhaada tipa tranjiem diff kaskaadees [nav liela maaka simulatoraa ielikt 2 pilniigi vienaadus, reaali dziivee tie NEKAD vienaadi nebuus].
tas pats attiecas uz izejas tranjiem. ieleikam NE komplementaaro paari [reaals komplementaarais nekad nebuus ideaals].

p.s. ok, ja bez offset R lec aaraa 800mA, tas noziimee 0.4V uz tiem 0.47ohm E rezistoriem? nje hilo.. tad ar T stabilitaati [un NEatkariibu no tranju ekesmplaariem] viss buus kruta  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> ar 33p = izejā 2V = 0.002 THD . pie 18V  - 0.15%


 AFR apskaties.

----------


## Jurkins

> Tātad bez tiem megaomu rezistoriem miera strāva 100mA, ar 3.7M =1A . THD amp 0.0x . dominē 2. Nu es tur dažādos variantos viņu esmu saseivojis.
> 
> 
>  ok, taatad:
> 1. shie R6 un R11 nosaka ampa izejas tranju rezhiimu;
> 2. saakam izmantot simulatoru tam, kam tas paredzeets: liekam nevis idealizeetus rezistorus, bet: +/-5%, vai +/-1%.
> shaja gadiijumaa - ieliekam 5% atskjiriigus vienaa no obratkas kjeedeem [vienu uz +5%, otru uz -5%]. iesaakumam pietiks. tad paskatam THD. paskatam THD pie dazhaada tipa tranjiem diff kaskaadees [nav liela maaka simulatoraa ielikt 2 pilniigi vienaadus, reaali dziivee tie NEKAD vienaadi nebuus].
> tas pats attiecas uz izejas tranjiem. ieleikam NE komplementaaro paari [reaals komplementaarais nekad nebuus ideaals].
> 
> p.s. ok, ja bez offset R lec aaraa 800mA, tas noziimee 0.4V uz tiem 0.47ohm E rezistoriem? nje hilo.. tad ar T stabilitaati [un NEatkariibu no tranju ekesmplaariem] viss buus kruta


 Šeit pietiek jau ideāli vienādus ielikt   ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, vieniigais - deelj taas izejas tranju draivoshanas metodes ampam buus pamatiigs kritums uz augshaam, toties pieaugs Rout [dempings buus tuvu nullei]. tb, maiga un izpluudusi skanja uz augsshaam  ::  kak raz audiofiiliem  ::

----------


## osscar

cik palasīju aprakstu - no rūpnīcas jamajiem bija MF rezistori 1%. Jā nu var noprast ka bijušas versijas ar 1m8 un lielākiem tiem rezistoriem.  vēl ir šāds uz izpēti - skandināvu brīnums  ::

----------


## kaspich

tur ir kaut kaadas dumiibas ieejas kaskaadee..
p.s. kaa sokas izpeete?  :: 
p.p.s ok, nu ieliec +1%, un -1%. paskati THD..

----------


## osscar

Augšas nekrīt tam A1. faktiski vienā posmā pie 10Khz ir pus db kritums - pēc tam taisna AFR - tas uz skaļruņa ekvivalentu ne rezistoru.

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, nu tam skandināvu brīnumam. Tā uz pirkstiem. Q21 "ņem nost" strāvu Q2 bāzei. Ņem nost to, kā nav...

----------


## kaspich

> Augšas nekrīt tam A1. faktiski vienā posmā pie 10Khz ir pus db kritums - pēc tam taisna AFR - tas uz skaļruņa ekvivalentu ne rezistoru.


 pag.. uz 10khz?? kruta.. un tas nav kritums?  :: 
kaads Tev tas ekvivalents?

----------


## kaspich

> Pag, nu tam skandināvu brīnumam. Tā uz pirkstiem. Q21 "ņem nost" strāvu Q2 bāzei. Ņem nost to, kā nav...


 paskati, kaa rezhiimi tiek neiestaaditi ieejas tranjiem. kaa rezhiims tam kaskodes tranim..  :: 
taapeec ariii prasu Osscar - kaa sokas  ::

----------


## osscar

tā kaut kā

----------


## osscar

to skandināvu vēl neesmu uzzīmējis, tur kaut kur skandināvi saka, ka tieši ar šiem mazajiem BD izejā skan vislabāk. Jurkins prasa - kur izroku shēmas, a tā pēc nostāstiem. Par a1 liekas kaut kādā žurnālā lasīju - tur eksperts izklausījies visādus dārgos A klases un citus eksotiskos ampus - bet prastais A1 viņam patika vislabāk  ::

----------


## kaspich

uzhasnah..  ::  gan afr, gan faazu likne.
tur tak redz, ka kaadi 30 graadi kaveshanaas pie paardesmit khz  :: 
saakotneejam AFR jaapiesledz R=8ohm. shaadi no saakotneejaa K nekas nav redzams.. te var redzeet, ka damping ir kruts visaa diapazonaa, a uz augshaam vnk pastiprinajums bez obratnas nevelk..

----------


## kaspich

> to skandināvu vēl neesmu uzzīmējis, tur kaut kur skandināvi saka, ka tieši ar šiem mazajiem BD izejā skan vislabāk. Jurkins prasa - kur izroku shēmas, a tā pēc nostāstiem. Par a1 liekas kaut kādā žurnālā lasīju - tur eksperts izklausījies visādus dārgos A klases un citus eksotiskos ampus - bet prastais A1 viņam patika vislabāk


 
pag, Tu man pastaasti, luudzu, KAA darbojas taa ampa ieejas kaskodes!!!!!!! konkreeti: KAA!

----------


## osscar

nu nez man pie 20Khz sanāk 10 grādi fāze - piezzūmoju. nav tik traki imho.

Neesmu vēl to skandināvu pētījis. vēlāk apskatīšos.

----------


## kaspich

> nu nez man pie 20Khz sanāk 10 grādi fāze - piezzūmoju. nav tik traki imho.
> 
> Neesmu vēl to skandināvu pētījis. vēlāk apskatīšos.


 nu, dod zinju, ko labu esi saskatijis!  :: 

p.s. tak ieliec tam suu&^* izejaa aktiivu slodzi, un tad paskatamies faazu lietas un afr.
ieliec obratkas R [kas virknee ar elektrolitiem] 0R un paskatam K bez obratkas [tad buus skaidrs reaalais obratkas dziljums]..

----------


## Jurkins

Vienīgi jāatzīst, ka temperatūras problēmas šim pastūzim ir atrisinātas pateicoties divām saitēm. Mierstrāva nav atkarīga no izejas traņu temperatūras.

----------


## kaspich

> Vienīgi jāatzīst, ka temperatūras problēmas šim pastūzim ir atrisinātas pateicoties divām saitēm. Mierstrāva nav atkarīga no izejas traņu temperatūras.


 tas jaa, toties Io ir pamatiigi atkariiga no diff tranju T deltas un parametriem..

----------


## Jurkins

> Vienīgi jāatzīst, ka temperatūras problēmas šim pastūzim ir atrisinātas pateicoties divām saitēm. Mierstrāva nav atkarīga no izejas traņu temperatūras.
> 
> 
>  tas jaa, toties Io ir pamatiigi atkariiga no diff tranju T deltas un parametriem..


 Galvenais, ka tik skaņa mīksta.

----------


## osscar

Ok atgriežamies pie tēmas : 
Par cik vakar Alus neaizgāja kaut kā , līdz ar to agri esmu augša un arī cope dēļ laika apstākļiem  nokancelējās - tāpēc  nedaudz padarbojos:



izejnieki samontēti uz speciālajiem "soketiem", vienīgi oriģinālie radiatora caurumi bija par 1mm diametrā jāpalielina. Tad uz tās mazās plates miera strāvas kompensācijas diodes piespiestas pie radiatora, lai labāks kontakts - tām biku virsma padarīta plakanāka ar vīli + termopasta. Vizuālais nav no labajiem , bet ir ok. 







principā viss savākts, tikai iekšējā razvodka palikusi + iztrūkstošie vizlas kondensatori, kuri ir kaut kur ceļā pie manis...

----------


## kaspich

man ir elementaars jautaajums:

kaapeec jaap%*^^%% ar diodem [to sliipeeshanu], ja:
a) ir diodes atbilstoshaa korpusaa, skruuveejamas;
b) ir tranzistori, kuru paarejas var izmantot aka diodes

atljaushos apgalvot, ka shajaa gadiijumaa tiek izmantots tikai Uca atkariiba no T, kas silicija kristaalam ir neatkariigs no model.
kungi, piedodiet - shodien ir pohas bez koshanas, attieciigi jautaajms - kas par huinjas? 

osscar, atvainojos par piedaavajaumu, bet - varbuut tomeer saakam ar 1 tranzistora darbiibu un taas principa izprashanu???? bez sveshvaadiem!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Priecīgus visiem Jāņus!
Osscar, nu aš skaudība rauj uz taviem korpusiem skatoties. Bet pamēģini ielikt vienam kanālam vizlas kondensatoru vietā krievu K-73-17 (SIA Latgalīte). Dzirdēsi atšķirību?
Kaspich, es gan zinu kāpēc tās diodes - tāpēc, ka nelaiķis guru profesors savā ampā bija ielicis tieši tādas. A par tranzistoriem normāls audiofils Tev lekciju nolasītu par to, ka neizmantotajā pārejā vārīsies elektronu - caurumu buljons, un tas visbriesmīgākajā veidā atsauksies uz skaņas avotu virtuālo lokalizāciju telpā vidējās frekvencēs (ja negadīsies smagie elektroni).

----------


## osscar

Jap varētu krievu likt, diemžēl latgalītē nebija tādi nomināli, kad savu laik meklēju. Par diodēm - diodes ir mazākas un tās man bija pa rokai, man te nav tik daudz vietas lai skrūvētu tranzistorus to-126  pie radiatora+ vēl tranzistori jāpērk, tad vēl papildus caurumi jāurbj ut.t.

----------


## Jurkins

Patiesībā, es speciāli nepētīju konkrētajā shēmā to biasu, bet vai profesors bija norādījis, kāpēc tiek izmantots tieši šāds risinājums? Parasti elegants rezultāts sanāk uz diviem tranzistoriem, no kuriem viens uz radiatora. Risinājumi uz viena tranzistora dod atkarību no KE pakāpes strāvas. Kurus vizlas tranzistorus Tu gaidi? Ja nomināls ir korekcijā, tad tas ir svarīgs, ja šuntēšanai, tad vari būt radošs un nesatraukties.
Es neizrādītu savu sarkasmu pret profesoru, ja nebūtu redzējis viņa "superampā", kā kaskodes slēgumā kopbāzes traņa bāze ir pieslēgta vietai, kas "raustās" līdzi izejas signālam. Un neviens šo gadu laikā cienījamam kungam nav aizrādījis. Tas ir nonsenss. Vai arī superinovatīvs risinājums  ::

----------


## osscar

korekcijā tie ir. tāpēc gadu. Nu viņš pamato , ka diodes ir labāk par trani, kurš vados var sākt zvanīt.(jo atrodas uz liel;a radiatora un ar vadiem savienots ar plati)  Nu ja plastmasas traņi uz PCB, tad gan es neredzu problēmas lietot trani un tā parasti dara. Vēl viņš raksta, ka ja būtu reizinātāja tranis uz radiatora - tā vadu kapacitāte varētu ietekmēt  voltampa AF galu. nu cik tur tiem vadiem pf savākos ... nezinu

----------


## Jurkins

Šim ir korekcijā divi kondiķi, un tā pati ir Millera korekcija - tur ir pie D... vizlas vai granīta kondensatori (teorētiski jau var strīdēties, bet konkrētā gadījumā). 
A bet kādi Tev vispār tranzistori stāv 2. pakāpē?

----------


## osscar

man ir 2N5416/2N3439 pāris

----------


## Jurkins

Teorija nav tā mana stiprākā puse  :: , bet tomēr. Nerāda tiem Taviem traņiem datašītā grafiku Ccbo atkarībā no Uce (laikam tā bija), tikai tabulā ir 25pF pie Uce=10V. Nu lūk un šos šuntē ar 10pF. Bet kādā diapazonā tie 25pF mainās Uce mainoties no tipa gandrīz 0 līdz 2*Ubarošanas?

----------


## osscar

nu te laikam pilnāks datasheet

----------


## kaspich

pag, kaa - zvaniit, ja tas bias tranis tiek shunteets? ok, nepatiik ce shunteeshana? shunteejam cb paareju..
lai man piedod cien. nelaikjis [neesmu redzeejis to super risinaajumu] - man pietiek ar I aizsardziibas kaskaadeem..

es neemu redzeejis nevienu taa ampa paarejas procesu bildi, bet izsaku domu - pie tik tupa un prasta risinaajuma uztraukties par bias tranja vadu kapacitaateem.
pag, jautajaums - a diozhu piesleeguma vadiem ir citaada kapacitaate?

par diodeem- ir arii smd korpusinji. sot23, sot 223. nekas nav jaasliipee.
vnk reizeem man sajuta, ka osscar dziivo RU glubinkaa.
sore, ir elfa, ir farnell. 2 dienu laikaa ir jebkas, ko vajag. liidz ar to es nepareizu komponentu risinaajumu izmantoshanu un lazhas sheemaas noraktu tikai uz izpildiitaaju, nevis - te nebija komponenta, te po.. sauksim lietas iistajos vaardos!
diodes tika liktas taapeec - kaa jau piemineeja Jurkins. nevajag te dziit zosis  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu, ja es saprotu pareizi tos grafikus, tad mainoties spriegumam no 0 līdz 50 voltiem, kapacitāte mainās turpat par kārtu. Tieši tāpat mainās AFR pols.
p.s. piem. 2SC/KSC3503 un viņa partnerim kapacitāte mainās ~2-3 reizes, no apmēram 3...7 pF.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, tajos grafikos arii fT no Ic arii ljoti izteiksmiigs.. skarbi..

----------


## Jurkins

Var jau būt, ka tajos senajos laikos nekā labāka nebija arī aiz "dzelzs aizkara", bet tas nekādi neattaisno faktu, ka desmitiem gadu popularizē vecās lažas.

----------


## kaspich

mjaa..
no malas skats ir tragjisks. gan par shemas limeni, gan autoru, gan atkaartotaaju armiju. 
iisteniibaa, nav jau tik buutiski, kas pie vainas. autora 30+gadu vecas primitivas, lazhu pilnas sheeminjas atgremoshana, atkaartotaaju armijas katastrofaali suudiigas zinaashanas.. vai kas cits.
skaidrs, ka pietiktu ar [TIKAI] vienu no:
afftora sapratne - stop, es nevelku;
kaada atkaartotaaja izpratne - stop, te tak lazhas.

bet, ne shis pirmais, ne peedeejais paraugs. reku bija hijagi/mijagi, vai kas tamlidziigs..
vienigi , par ko lielas acis [man] - kaa/kaapec Osscar visu laiku izveelas shaadus tehniskus kropljus?  ::  deelj sheemu prastuma? deelj 30 gaods sliipeetiem aprakstiem? deelj atkartotaaju armijas masveidiigiem slavas apliecinaajumiem? deelj verbaali aktiivu audiofilu atasauksmeem?

jeb vnk sho diy liimenis pamataa ir tik svaks, ka normaalaakas konstrukcijas bez 99lpp manuaaljiem vnk nevelk??? un taapeec 6 tranji ir krutaakais, kas iespeejams?? sore par palagu..

----------


## JDat

> sore par palagu..


 Nu vecīt Tu i zagnal... Surovo no vsjo pravda.

+3.1415926

 ::

----------


## Jurkins

Par to vai nevelk nezinu. Reku krievu vegalabā viens dīvainis vairākus gadus cepa 15-20W ampu ar 41 gab. BUF634 (vai tipa kaut kā tā) izejā. Izpildījums fantastisks, bet ideja... Nu i visi audiofili tagad slavē pārsteidzošās skaņas nianses. Vēl šiem tur topā ir gals uz 64 NE5534. Nu bez komentāriem.

----------


## JDat

> Par to vai nevelk nezinu. Reku krievu vegalabā viens dīvainis vairākus gadus cepa 15-20W ampu ar 41 gab. BUF634 (vai tipa kaut kā tā) izejā. Izpildījums fantastisks, bet ideja... Nu i visi audiofili tagad slavē pārsteidzošās skaņas nianses. Vēl šiem tur topā ir gals uz 64 NE5534. Nu bez komentāriem.


 Iedod linku, ja vari. Gribu redzēt kā tas vājprāts izskatās...  ::

----------


## osscar

Nav tāds "pareizais " pastiprinātājs, katrs klausās to kas kuram patīk.Hiragu daudzi audiofili uzskata par labāko - nu un ka tam zems DF ? Man tiešām patīk kā tas skan. Citādi jau sen visi pastiprinātāju ražotāji būtu bankrotējuši jo pirktu tikai vienu -pareizo. Nu un ka tam trani tā līkne biku "šķība" , tā pat konkrētajā shēma tas neko nemaina. Var jau visur salikt jaunākus traņus , labākus un tad kompensēt visu lai neiet "dziesmā" . Tieši tāpēc man ir izvēle - un ko gribu to būvēju un to arī klausos. Tavs palags te bija nevietā.  Nevajag bīdīt zinātni kur tas nav vajadzīgs. Ja es  kaut ko modificētu un pats veidotu , tad tas vairs nebūtu Leach amp, bet gan cits- davai te citu diodi, te citu C, te vēl citu trani . Un jēga ? būs jaunākas detaļas> ? labāk skanēs ? (šaubos par to, jo šim arī ir pietiekoši labi parametri un zems thd)  10x jau esmu teicis ka neesmu ne elektroniķis ne zinātnieks, tikai hobijists, kā var to nesaprast ? visi kas uztur un kopj piemājas dārzu tak ar nav dārznieki no bulduru tehnikuma un nebīda zinātni.Man nav te ar tevi vai ar kādu citu jāsacenšas - kurš vairāk zin. Karogs rokā un darbojieties paši, liekat labākas shēmas, apspriežat, būvējat, pārdodat etc.

----------


## osscar

Tas uz NE opampiem bija D.Selfa brīnums. vēl ir labs N.passa 1000Jfet amps.

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthre...D1%82.-BUF634T

 :: 

Nē, nu malacis tas Pass. Cepuri nost! Droši vien ne vienam vien desmitam audiofilu ietrina savas plates pa 699,99 un pielasītos fetus pa 6.99 gabalā.   ::  Nu 3,14zģec.

----------


## kaspich

pag, pag. nu mees kaut kaa auzaas braucam.
te nav staasts par ideaalo, ne ideaalo.
te ir runa par RUPJAAM tehniskaam lazhaam.
pieemram? hijagi balanseeshana peec DC, kas izmaina AC balansu starp pleciem. rupja/pamatlietu nejeegshana.
shajaa sheemaa - aizsardzibas mezgli, kas ATVER nepareizo plecu.
Jurkina piemieetais - RUPJA lazha sheemaa. u.t.t.
prichom te DF? 

a par buuveeshanu -ok, darbojies. bet, man IR tiesiibas izteikt attieksmi. un es to daru. un nevis tukshi, bet ARGUMENTEETi. diemzheel, kas skumdina.
korpusi, tehniskais izpildiijums - piemeers visiem. vnk - perfekti. kaartiigi, super. diemzheel, elektronikaa izaugsmes nav. nu, diemzheel, nav taa - ok, kaapjam uz naakosho plauktinju. ir kaarteejais [peec skaita] tupa nokopeetais taads/nekaads. par to arii saape.

----------


## osscar

Es respektēju tavu viedokli, bet pa manam IMHO nav vairs nekas labāks iespējams klasisko ampu shēmās. Tak vairs netiek praktiski ražoti ala audio traņi, visi ir slēdži pamatā. Tagad visi virza D klasi, izpaužas tajā, vai tiešām veido iepriekš pieminētos ērmus. Jo pat parastie trafi drīz vairs nebūs - tik vien palikuši kā labajos ampos, pārējais jau sen viss uz smps šancē. Kāda tad var būt inovācija ne D klases ampiem ? es domāju nu tāda globāla - nekāda. imho pēdējā 10 gadē nekas jauns nav manīts. Vismaz es neko pārsteidzoši jaunu neesmu manījis. Gribam vai nē, bet visi lielie ražotāji attīsta D klasi.

----------


## kaspich

> http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthre...D1%82.-BUF634T
> 
> 
> 
> Nē, nu malacis tas Pass. Cepuri nost! Droši vien ne vienam vien desmitam audiofilu ietrina savas plates pa 699,99 un pielasītos fetus pa 6.99 gabalā.   Nu 3,14zģec.


 nu, man ir tikai sekojosha piebilde - atbalstot Osscar viedokli par iespeejamu domu pluraalismu, es atljaushos apziimeet - pashas sheemas [barotaajs un co] liecina par ZEMU izpratni par lietaam. vnk ZEMU. sheemas ir neveiklas, prastas, izmantotaa elementu baaze neadekvata.
attieciigi, manis peec -shaadi pusjeedzeeji var klaaret dajebkaadas teorijas. es [piedoiet par augstpraatiibu] paskatu sheemas, un taas izsaka VISU. ja nav zinaashanu pamatbaazes, par kaadiem mega konceptiem mees varam runaat?

----------


## kaspich

> Es respektēju tavu viedokli, bet pa manam IMHO nav vairs nekas labāks iespējams klasisko ampu shēmās. Tak vairs netiek praktiski ražoti ala audio traņi, visi ir slēdži pamatā. Tagad visi virza D klasi, izpaužas tajā, vai tiešām veido iepriekš pieminētos ērmus. Jo pat parastie trafi drīz vairs nebūs - tik vien palikuši kā labajos ampos, pārējais jau sen viss uz smps šancē. Kāda tad var būt inovācija ne D klases ampiem ? es domāju nu tāda globāla - nekāda. imho pēdējā 10 gadē nekas jauns nav manīts. Vismaz es neko pārsteidzoši jaunu neesmu manījis. Gribam vai nē, bet visi lielie ražotāji attīsta D klasi.


 pag, pag. nav maniits? NEPAARTRAUKTI ir jaunas izstraades. un es runaaju par LAZHAM. rupjaam lazhaam, kas ir ABOS Tevis prezenteetajos ampos.
vienam - ieguustot 0 izejaa, Tu ieguusti 10X lielaaku THD kaa to izbalanseejot.
otram - nostraadaajot aizsardziibai, tas ierosinaas un parslodzes shema meegjina nokaut izejas tranjus. 
es jau nerunaju par to,ka abi ampi ar sekojsoaham RUPJAAM njedorabotkaam:
nav in/dif kaskaazhu aizsardziba pre Udiff
nav out tranju aizsardziba pret induktiiviem izsitieniem
nav atsaistiita in/out zeme
nav Uin level aizsardziba/ierobezhoshana, u.t.t.

shis lietas ir KATRAM normalam pat videejaas klases seerijveida ampam. un tikai shis lietas nodroshina [to esamiiba] ampa stabilitaati, droshiibu, ilgmuuzhiibu.
un tiem, kam nav [piem., STK, vai kaa tur bija] - mirst kaa mushas karstaa istabaa.
Tavaa gadiijumaa - nav nekaads briinums, ka piesleedzot kjeedee veel kaadu elementu [piem., manu tube], meegjina liist aaraa fons. tas ir delj neatsaistiitaam zemeem mezglaa, kas BUUUTUISKI pastiprina signaalu.

----------


## osscar

Ir signāla un barošanas zeme ir atdalīta ar  50R rezistoru ja nemaldos un katram ir savs vads uz zvaigzni. vai tad izejā divas diodes nav pret induktivitātes pīķiem kad amps klipo ?

----------


## kaspich

> Ir signāla un barošanas zeme ir atdalīta ar  50R rezistoru ja nemaldos un katram ir savs vads uz zvaigzni. vai tad izejā divas diodes nav pret induktivitātes pīķiem kad amps klipo ?


 sheemas studiaja. zvaigzne ir nje prichom. 
atdalitas gnd ideja: Usinfaza pastiprinaajums tiek nodziits lejaa lidz 1. 

pirmajaa suudaa [sore, hijagi, vai kaa] nemaniju ne vienu, ne otru lietu.
sheit mani interesee - kaa taa atsaistiishana ir realizeeta  :: 
katraa xinjaa - vienaadi apziimeejumi vien noraada pa liimeni..

un paskatam, kaa piesleegtas D11 un D12 nelaikja sheemaa  ::   ::   :: 
jautaajums - kaadu funkciju taas veic? aizsargaa izejas tranjus jeb - ierobezho Uuz spaileem ar Ubar?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/l.../AmpLayout.jpg
r51 ir tas par ko runāju. 

Hiragam oriģināla barošana 12V aķi, tāpēc par zemēm viņam bija po  :: 

ap par ieejas aizsardzūbu, cik te Tornis un Ivo remontē ampus - nevienam nemanīju ne stabilitronus ne ko citu ieejas aizsardzībai ...nezinu koros vidējās klases ampos tāda ir ?

----------


## kaspich

> http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/l.../AmpLayout.jpg
> r51 ir tas par ko runāju. 
> 
> Hiragam oriģināla barošana 12V aķi, tāpēc par zemēm viņam bija po 
> 
> ap par ieejas aizsardzūbu, cik te Tornis un Ivo remontē ampus - nevienam nemanīju ne stabilitronus ne ko citu ieejas aizsardzībai ...nezinu koros vidējās klases ampos tāda ir ?


 kuros?
kaut U101, U7101.
p.s. un par tiem, akm nav- jau rakstiju, akapeec spraagst. diemzheel, Ivo zinaashanas ir ar akartu par vaajam, lai vinsjh spetu probelemu apzinaat, kur nu veel - to noveerst..
bet, arii tas nav labaa stila raadiitaajs.

pag, Tu baro to hiragu no kaa? no AC. pareizi? tad kaada hu starpiiba, kas bija saakotneeji????
nee, nu mums nevedaas konstruktiiva saruna par temu, jo Tu taas nianses nesaproti, neesi gatavs arii NEKAADIEM upgreidiem. vot, neesi. Tevi tas neinteresee.
ok, es to nesaprotu, es par to cepos. jo, manupraat, sore, bet suudiigu konstrukciju tupa kopeehsana, nedomaashana, nefleksibilitate un netiekshanaas pec labaaka/uzlabojuma ir PILNIIGAA pretrunaa ar elektroniku kaa zinaatni/maakslu/sirdslietu. 
un rada skjibu/nepareizu prieksstatu par leitaam [kaa taas buutu daraamas] jaunajai paaudzei.

----------


## osscar

Es ar piešķīlu vienu kanālu:

miera strāva 50mA uz trani jeb 100mA uz plecu:









taisntūris 20 Khz

dc offsets - 17mV 
fons bez noīsinātas ieejas - robežās 0.05 - 0.08  mV  . tur mainās mērījumi -  ja var ticēt manam vectētiņam mikrovoltmetram  ::

----------


## kaspich

kas man Tevii, Osscar, patiik - pat,noraadot uz prastaam, rupjaam lazhaam, Tu taas i nedomaa izlabot, tikai pahaa taalaak  ::

----------


## osscar

nu es par rupjām lažām nepiekrītu. par aizsardzību - pie manas lietošanas tā nenostrādās (uz manas sistēmas) , faktiski es viņu atstāju dēļ iespējas pasargāt izju no '"'isā"  - tā varētu viņu izmest ārā, jo visiem zināms, ka aizsardzība tomēr biku palielina ampa THD. Par ieejas aizsardzību pret lielu U - tiešām nevienam ampam (dažādu autoru ) neesmu redzējis tās diodes. tika RRR  + tas palīdz BJT labāk detektēt AM radio  :: . Un turklāt tikai retais preamps (kaut kāds lampu ) speš izdot piem. - 20V rms. ar tādu jau var draivēt pliku galinieku - kā Normunds draivē F4 ar p.k. = 1.
šī shēma ir stabila - ja tā tāda nebūtu - tad es to netaisītu. es  gana daudz esmu netā pastudējis lietotāju atsauksmes par šo konkrēto ampu+ pašam viens tāds jau 3 gadi kalpo.
Kura tad ir tā rupjā laža ?

----------


## kaspich

> nu es par rupjām lažām nepiekrītu. par aizsardzību - pie manas lietošanas tā nenostrādās (uz manas sistēmas) , faktiski es viņu atstāju dēļ iespējas pasargāt izju no '"'isā"  - tā varētu viņu izmest ārā, jo visiem zināms, ka aizsardzība tomēr biku palielina ampa THD. Par ieejas aizsardzību pret lielu U - tiešām nevienam ampam (dažādu autoru ) neesmu redzējis tās diodes. tika RRR  + tas palīdz BJT labāk detektēt AM radio . Un turklāt tikai retais preamps (kaut kāds lampu ) speš izdot piem. - 20V rms. ar tādu jau var draivēt pliku galinieku - kā Normunds draivē F4 ar p.k. = 1.
> šī shēma ir stabila - ja tā tāda nebūtu - tad es to netaisītu. es  gana daudz esmu netā pastudējis lietotāju atsauksmes par šo konkrēto ampu+ pašam viens tāds jau 3 gadi kalpo.
> Kura tad ir tā rupjā laža ?


 
*nu, kaa var dziit shitaadu dumumu.. nu, tas ir pesec...* 

Osskar, vo shodien, piedod, Tu ZAJEBAL  ::  [man pohas bez dzershanas]. kopaa ar abidoxu - apgut tranzistoru sleegumus!!!! un beigt GUDRI MULDEET.
ar taadu gudru muldeeshanu, moska Tu var ieguut nejeegu respektu. moska moa vai next Tevi vairaak ciena, bet - cilvekos, kas rubii, Tava tukshaa, nepamatotaa, dumaa muldeshana izraisa NIKNUMU. shodien toch  :: 
zini, man te ir viens labs piemeers: web lapu izstraadaataajs. vinja teksti ir liidziigi.
neliels izvilkums:


Tekstu kopeejot nav elementari copy/paste [ok, ar ctrl+C/ctrl+V var izliidzeeties]
Izveidojot jaunu/pirmo sub sadalju, taas links ir //sadala, un nav mainaams. Jaataisa cita sadalja, shii jaadzeesh aaraa
_tiesi ta ari ir jadara_

Gljuki ar bullets uz melna fona
Gljuki ar bullets, tos papildinot [sakumaa izveidojam paaris bulletu rindinjas tukshaa lapaa, save, tad meegjinam pielikt klaat]
_redaktoru mes pasi neesam programmejusi. Ja kaut kas nesanak var parslegties uz HTML skatu un tur pielabot._

Gljuki ar atstarpeem no L malas [html tira lapa, reizeem ir atstarpes, reizeem nav]
_varbut esat iekopejusi no worda ar vina formatejumiem. Vislabak sakuma ir iekopet notepada un tad parkopet uz redaktoru majas lapa_

Nav nodefineets lapas min garums. Man jaliek kaut kaadi punkti beigas, lai neizkropljotu menu kreisajaa pusee
_atsutat screenshot jo man nekas tads neradas_

Nav iespejas veidot sleeptaas sadaljas
_Ja, visas sadalas ir redzamas._

Workarounds ar www, ejot admin – augstaakaa pilotazha
_saglabajat linku un neredzu problemas_

Izmainot/izlabojot sadaljas/subsadaljas nosaukumu, links paliek vecais/sakotneejais. Gribi jauno linku – taisi jaunu sadalju
Tam ari ta ir jabut, jo ja mainitos links un Jus butu salikusi sites uz so sadalu tad tas automatiski nedarbotos

Nav iespeeja noraadiit index/default lapu [taa arii netika savesta akartiibaa, kad laidam saitu, luudzu reizes 3, reizes 3 Tu apsoliiji, bet – laikam, nesanaaca]
_Ja ir nepieciesams es varu uztaisit home lapu, kura ari tad vertos ka pirma lapa_

Ok, var teikt – dalja ir siikums, bet – es nezinu, kaa shie gljuki izskataas/izpauzhaas uz citiem browseriem. Un galiigi negribaas visu peetiit – vai tik kaut kur kaut kas kritisks aaraa nelec..
_uz parejiem browseriem visam vajadzetu stradat vienadi. Cik browseru bija uzinstaleti uz masinas uz tik ari notesteju_


u.t.t.  ::

----------


## arnis

nu taas ir tipiskaas atbildes ar sleepto domu- PN .

----------


## tornislv

hihihi

cerams ka tu par to darbu un attieksmi neko nemaksāji? Viena lieta gan taisnība - ja tu nomaini sadaļas linku, tad citās lapās saites nobruks, ja vien tās neglabā relāciju db atsevišķā tabulā. Bet tādā gadījumā lapu ir ļoti grūti uztaisīt ar kešošanu un statiskām inclūdēm, kas savukārt noved pie palielinātas servera noslodzes...

----------


## kaspich

es esmu tik labsirdiiKs, ka taados gadiijumos [parasti] esmu samaksaajis avansaa  :: 
un tad rodas veelme izmeegjinat geju seksu..  ::

----------


## osscar

Gatavs meitiņ apsedzies  ::  










2 kanālā DC offsets - 3mV

----------


## habitbraker

Kaa vienmeer - skaisti!

Labs darbs!

----------


## osscar

paldies ! re, bildē viens kembriks nokritis no traņa, jo skrūvējot plati pārlauzu vienu zēnera diodi mazo  ::  labi, ka bija vēl man viņas -operatīvi pārlodēju.  ::

----------


## kaspich

tas, ko redzu no taada attaaluma: RC kjeedes paraleeli izejas klemmem:
R jaabuut bezindukcijas wire wound  :: 

bet, deru uz 5 LVL, ka [arii] shis nevienu neintereseeja  ::

----------


## osscar

viņš ir , tūlīt pateikšu kāds - liekas šis bija 3W metāla filma . par inductivitāti datu lapā nav info. ražotājs Vishy.

----------


## osscar

palasīju data sheet - Excellent high frequency characteristics - tātad cik saprotu ir low ind.?

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet filma NAV wire wound  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tādu wire wound bez induk. neesmu redzējis - ja nu vienīgi kaut kādus militāros. ja nav grūti - iemet linku uz tādu. paldies.

----------


## Isegrim

Tik nesaki, ka neko neesi dzirdējis par bifilāru tīšanu!

----------


## osscar

esmu, bet nevienā specenā nemanu minētu induktivitāti vai tekstu - low

----------


## kaspich

ir, ir. esmu sliks skatiit, bet ir. vishay toch bija. paskati farnelaa, elfaa..
tiesa gan, ar taadu/nepareizu to diozhu sleegumu [peec, nevis pirms virknes L] taapat suudu gadiijumaa tur viss buus slikti..

----------


## Isegrim

Ziņkārības apmierināšanai Googles tantei ir pietiekami. Kur pērkami gatavi rezistori, nāksies pameklēt.

----------


## kaspich

p.s. savukaart, tur, kur min induktivitaate ir kritiska [tranju Ekljeedes] Tu esi ielicis parastaas tiitaas  :: 
vo, tur nesaliidzinaami pareizakas kaut film buutu..

vai tad afftor visu sho te nerakstiija savos memuaaros?

----------


## osscar

Intereses pēc pamērīžu 0.33R rezistora induktivitāti vakarā, bet man liekas , ka tā ir ļoti niecīga. Domāju, ka skaņējumu tas neietekmē. Ok, var runāt par stabilitātes problēmām, bet šim ampam tās nav. Ir redzēti risinājumi, kad liek paralēli mazākas jaudas MF rezistoru lai pie AF tas šuntē jaudinieku. Kaut kā tā...vēl var C likt paralēli ? Nu nez man tā problēma ar tiem rezistoriem nešķiet tik būtiska. Vismaz mans amps nezvana ar maniem 3 veidu skaļruņiem, diemžēl martin logan  ESL man nav pieejami  ::

----------


## kaspich

es redzu 2 variantus:
1. primitiiva ampa sheema ar zemaam kvalitaates pretenzijaam. tad to E pretestiibu tips tieshaam diezgan paraleeli
2. ampaa, kura pretenzijas uz kvalitaati ir virs U101, sho pretestiibu noziime un ietekme uz skanju ir NESALIIDZINAAMI lielaaka kaa paarejas kondensatoriem

attieciigi - peec manas saprsashanas shis ir 1. gadiijums, bet peec lietotaaju veerteejuma - 2.
ir viena probleema - lietotaaju absoluutas nejeegshanas rezultaataa doto pretestiibu paarlodeeshana nav ieguvusi taadu popularitaati kaa C paarlodeeshana  ::

----------


## osscar

nomērīju - tu tā induktivitāte labi ja kaut kāds mikro H daļas tajā 0R33 .  Nu , nu kā tad viņi ietekmē skaņu ? pie 1Mhz moš, bet ne jau dzirdamajā diapazonā. Cik paskatījos netā entuziastu mērījumus  - parastajam wire wound un ala non inductive - atšķirība induktivitātē ir minimāla.Tāpēc laikam nevienā datasheet neraksta to induktivitāti. nav reāli salīdzināmu ciparu. Un ja vairāki tie traņi - tad tak tie rezistori sanāk paralēli un induktivitāte ir vēl mazāka. matu skaldīšana + ja vēl zobel  ir.

----------


## kaspich

kaadaa sakariibaa paraleeli?
kaads sakars ar zobel?

ko Tu tur murgo???????????????????????????????

----------


## osscar

tikko palasīju pēdējo (2011)  Bob Cordell grāmatu par RE - viņš ar raksta , ka nav gūti pierādījumi tam ka tas ietekmē reālu pastiprinātāju. un mērījumi rāda , ka parasti wire wound rezistori ir ar induktivitāti 16-70nH robežās.Un oglekļa un metāla ir līdzīgi. nu tipa divi paralēli metāla filmas 0,68 omu rezistori dos 25nH. Arī autors uzsver, ka tas nav ietekmējoši.
Nu un skaidrs, ka 0R1 būs mazāk induktīvs kā 0R68 .

----------


## osscar

http://www.avguide.com/review/techni...urce=email-148
rekur hai endisti plātās par ampu ar ala innovatīvo risinājumu bez ER.

----------


## kaspich

bija posts, bet nebuus eeteraa.
es pass. es vairs sho cirku negribu turpinaat.
Osscar, lai Tev veicas. 
kaa tur bija teicins - novilks liidz savam liimenim, sakaus ar pieredzi. es jau tagad juutu , kaa mani veeeeelk  :: 

bet, Tu savus spriedeleejumus vari turpinaat, limenja zinaja tuvu moa, tikai ar vairaak alja gudru vechu piemineeshanu  ::

----------


## osscar

Tagad tu skaldi matus par Re tipu, pirms tam rēcāt, ka Normunds atšķir  kondensatoru skanējumu, vai ka jūt Rf atšķirības - ogleklis vs metāls ETC. tad jau tantāla rezistori rulē , nē vai kādi vēl tur bija  rutēnija vai rubīdija  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tagad tu skaldi matus par Re tipu, pirms tam rēcāt, ka Normunds atšķir  kondensatoru skanējumu, vai ka jūt Rf atšķirības - ogleklis vs metāls ETC. tad jau tantāla rezistori rulē , nē vai kādi vēl tur bija  rutēnija vai rubīdija


 redz, Tu meetajaies ar tekstiem BEZ JEBAAKDA seguma. Tu saproti, kad es skaldu matus, kad nee? NEE< NERUBII. Tu tikai PELDI. kaut ko virspusiigi, vispusigi, kaut ko palasot, kaut ko izkjerot no konteksta..
Tu tachu NE AR KO nespeej pamatot savus izteikumus. labaakaja gaidijumaa 'hujaga teica, muhaga rakstiija'. 
vot, ieliec doto kaskaadi ar visaam L un paarejas C21 simulatoraa, un paskaties. Tu to, diemzheel, nemaaki.
Tu nez akapeec R taisiijies likt paraleeli. iepini Zobel. 
tuksha mmuldeshana. tieshi tikpat sakariigi kaa, ja es tagad ierastos biblioteekas strikaa un [NEKO nerubiijot] saaktu klaaret, ak buuvnieciibas graamataa kaut ko palasiiju, un laukos seetai 3 rinda saljepiiju..

----------


## osscar

es pat simulatorā saliku R vietā 4L ar 100nH katru. un ar R=0R33. nekas nezvana.  viss strādā trāpāt kā bez L. Vēl jau šim ampam ir pie izejnieku bāzes 10R rezistori, kas stabilizē izejas pakāpes darbību. Es nenoliedzu, ka liela induktivitāte ir slikti  (piem AF signāliem un citās shēmās kur tas ir vitāli svarīgi), bet konkrētā gadījumā tik maza induktivitāte pie dzirdamajā diapazonā imho neko ietekmēt nevar. Turklāt plates celiņam tāpat būs savi 10nH.  Ok, pieļauju, ja nebūtu bāzes R, LR , un CR filtru - tad amps būtu nestabilāks kopumā un ja būtu ekstra induktīvi RE, viņš zvanītu. taču konkrētajā gadījumā nezvana. Neesmu redzējis nevienu low induktance rezistora speceni izņemot uzrakstu - low inductance  ::  Cik tad ir tā atšķirība > 5nH - 10nH > ?, nu cik. Tu saki - elfa , farnels - nikuja tur neatradu.

----------


## kaspich

nu, paga, saliec visu, kas Tev tur ir:
saliec C paraleeli taam 0.47R
paskati reaalu L taam R [domaaju, buus vairaak]
saliec C visaas iespejamaas vietaas, u.t.t.

idejiski shaada sheemas dalja ir gjenerators, ko caur par triispunktu gjeneratoru.
ok, kameer cilpas koefs nav 1, tas mezgls negjeneree.
BET. paskati PAAREJAS procesu.

reaali paskti, KAA Tev tas amps reagjee uz augstaakas F taisnsturi, pie induktivas slodzes. paskati U diagrammas PIRMS un PEEC tiem E pretestibaam.
paskati, KAA taa aizsardziiba nostraadaa.

tur BUUS BRIINUMU lietas. 
es NEKUR neredzu ne oscilogrammas, ne aprekjinus ne tai aizsardzibai, ne ampam kopumaa. 

konceptuaali - PAR KAADU MEGA SKANEEJUMU MEES VARAM RUNAAT, JA UZ AUGSHAM ATPAKALJSAITE IR TIKAI NO PIRMSIZEJAS, KURA SIGNAALU IZEJAA NEPADOD. SAVUKAART, IZEJAS KASKAADE STRAADAA AB KLASEE. jaa, noturiiba ir deelj taa, ka diff kaskaade izeju vispaar NEREDZ uz augshaam. 
bet tas ir RUPJI. tur lidz kvalitaatei [kaa prioritatei] kaa lidz meenesim..

----------


## kaspich

5min razhotaja maajaslapaa, un voilaa:
http://www.vishay.com/docs/30206/lvr.pdf

tiesa gan, kaa jau mineeju, E kjeedees var likt arii filmu, savukaart, Zobel NE filmu..

----------

